# camera's and lens



## BBe (Jan 28, 2014)

hey guys! I'm somewhat new to photography; however still a beginner (I say somewhat because I stopped for a while & now I'm getting back to it) and I'm thinking of purchasing a new camera. I have narrowed it down to a Cannon T3i. This camera has several lens packages and I'm overwhelmed with all the choices. Can someone please explain the difference between the ES-S 18-55mm; the 75-300mm; the 55-250mm telephoto zoom lens & the 18-135mm lens. The two packages I'm really interested in are: the T3i body with the 18-55mm, 75-300mm and the 55-250mm telephoto zoom lens; and the second package includes the T3i body with 18-135mm & 75-300mm lens. they are separated by $150, which is the better purchase and why?


----------



## lennon33x (Jan 28, 2014)

BBe said:


> hey guys! I'm somewhat new to photography; however still a beginner (I say somewhat because I stopped for a while & now I'm getting back to it) and I'm thinking of purchasing a new camera. I have narrowed it down to a Cannon T3i. This camera has several lens packages and I'm overwhelmed with all the choices. Can someone please explain the difference between the ES-S 18-55mm; the 75-300mm; the 55-250mm telephoto zoom lens & the 18-135mm lens. The two packages I'm really interested in are: the T3i body with the 18-55mm, 75-300mm and the 55-250mm telephoto zoom lens; and the second package includes the T3i body with 18-135mm & 75-300mm lens. they are separated by $150, which is the better purchase and why?



Take it from me. DON'T BUY A PACKAGE BECAUSE IT'S A PACKAGE. 

What you need to do (and what I should have done) is find out what kind of photography you want to shoot, and then make your purchases based on that. I bought a T3 and it came with an 18-55 and 75-300. I then bought a 50mm 1.8 (which you should highly consider), and then a Tokina 12-24mm. I never touched the 18-55 after I bought the 50mm, and rarely touched the 75-300 and ended up selling it. 

Research research research, and then try to find a body/lens combo that suits your needs. Also, consider Nikon and consider used bodies and lenses. I upgraded in November to FF in a 5D used from KEH. I've never been happier.


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 28, 2014)

I got an 18-55 wih my 1100D (T3) and it was a good all rounder to start with - the 18-24 range is good for wide landscape work, 35ish for general stuff, and 50mm for portaits or farther away things.

Its probably a good place to start, and see which end you use most.

Simply put, for me:

18 is wide
24 is quite wide
35 is a bit wide
55 is a bit telephoto

Basically, this common kit lens covers all the common areas. Even if you decide you want a 50mm prime, or some big telephoto zoom, you will probably do well to keep this one as an all rounder. I do (Im looking at the 75-300 for wildlife)


----------

